# Poor man's B11 front air dam



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi guys, 
Those of you that have been following some of my posts for some time now are probably aware that my trademark is how to get things done using ingenuity instead of with the wallet. This is one such instance. A few years ago, I was only days away from taking my B11 race car out on the Lime Rock Park 1.53 mile road racing course in CT. I wanted to better my cars areodynamics and decided I needed an air dam to to reduce drag on the long straight. I was working at a Nissan dealership at the time, and headed out to the scrap pile out back to see what I could come up with. Then I noticed a pickup truck bedliner, that had been removed from a Dodge Dakota trade-in. I eyeballed it for a minute, and then visualized how I could turn this thing into a B11 front air dam. I measured the width to my front bumper, and it was perfect! I turned it upside down and trimmed it to fit under my bumper and bolted it on. The thing worked great! But I did overlook one small detail. That detail was discovered during the event on the road course. I had completely cooked my front brakes, boiled the fluid and all. The air dam was doing such a good job keeping air out from under the car, that the brakes weren't getting cooled. I later headed down to my local Home Depot, and added some air cooling ducts with dryer hoses hooked up to the furnace duct funnels.  That did the trick.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

You da man!


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

awesome, now u can find a bunch of em and sell em as sentra upgrade parts


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Cuz im cheap too ... i did that last summer before i got rid of my other coupe wich was going to the junk.... I always liked those "Shogun" bumper but Hey they dont make that kind of thing for the B12...And i wanted so much a lip, So i mixed up the 2 and got something outrageous a bit... Still get some air below in the center.. but most of it is kept away from the front tires...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Far out, Martin!  Thanks for posting the pic! Anybody else ever get creative with their aerodynamics? Here are a couple more pics of the unit off of the car. I can't use this in ice racing, as the car would be impossible to back out of a snow bank, if I screwed up and got into one.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

That air dam is pretty cool. I'm wondering if anyone has tried to make a body kit from another car fit a B11. Something like on the 80's Dodge Daytona. I think I'll cruise the junkyard with a measuring tape and see what I can come up with.

I had planned on making my own but the labor involved in making a plug...then a mold...then the casting does not appeal to me.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Hey blownb310, you are a genius! I think that air-dam is dang cool!!!  Brake air-vents and all, man I want to do that too! Good job.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

TOo cool. Are those letters I see? what's it say?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *TOo cool. Are those letters I see? what's it say? *


 ***** Thanks alot guys! The letters you can faintly see backwards say "Body Guard" and that was the manufacturer of what was a pickup bedliner originally.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

blownb310 i think you continue to blow everybody's minds with your skills. I have to say i am learning a whole lot from you and the rest of the gang in here!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

7RIPP3R said:


> *blownb310 i think you continue to blow everybody's minds with your skills. I have to say i am learning a whole lot from you and the rest of the gang in here!
> 
> *


 ***** Thanks very much 7RIPP3R.  I always enjoy making something useful out of other peoples junk!


----------

